# Latham, NY - Lookin for fisher straight plow for 2017 f 250



## kmbush (Oct 31, 2018)

I am looking for a fisher plow,mounts,wiring, fish controllers, 8ft straight is fine. I live in Albany ny so something kinda close would be nice.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Being that the mount and headlight harness only fits 2017 and later, it may be tough to find the truck pieces used


----------



## kmbush (Oct 31, 2018)

Yea i am finding that out. I have a real good price on a snow dogg. I know not the best but comes with everything and it is just a few res driveways


----------

